# Routenvorschlag BikePacking Grafenwöhr



## Bergarbeiter (23. Februar 2020)

Ein Hallo in die Pfalz aus dem Mansfeldischen
Ich brauche ein paar Local-Infos für meine Bikepacking-Tourn mit MTB im Sommer. Geplant mit KOMOOT soll ich durch den Truppenübungsplatz Grafenwöhr fahren. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass das ein "Versehen" von Komoot ist. In der Karte ist die Fläche auch rot schraffiert. So viel Abenteur wollte ich dann doch nicht.
Die Fläche wird auf der Karte ungefähr so begrenzt: West Auerbach i. d. OF, Süd Vilseck, Ost Hütten, Nord Eschenbach i. d. OF.
Die Route würde ich dann zwischen Grafenwöhr und Pressath verschieben.


----------



## Bagel (25. Februar 2020)

Servus Bergarbeiter,
der gesamte Truppenübungsplatz ist militärisches Sperrgebiet, du musst also drum herum. Grafenwöhr - Pressath geht, aber über Auerbach i. d. Opf., Königstein und Sulzbach-Rosenberg ist es spannender, d.h. lustige, schöne und abwechslungsreiche Trails.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orikson (25. Februar 2020)

Bist du nur auf der Durchreise oder willst dich ein paar Tage in der Gegend aufhalten? Wie fit bist du denn? Um den Truppenübungsplatz kommt man auch an einem Tag halbwegs gemütlich rum, durch eher nicht  Ich fand eine Route östlich vom Truppenübungsplatz rum recht nett. Hinter dem Sportpark in Grafenwöhr geht's parallel zur Hautstraße nach Weiden in den Wald rein und dann immer der Nase oder der Karte nach.


----------



## Bergarbeiter (26. Februar 2020)

Danke für die Infos. Da hätte die Tour ja fast in Quantanamo geendet. )
Wir sindim Juli nur auf der Durchreise. Das Ziel ist Kolbermoor. Wie es bis jetzt ausssieht wird es eine Ostumfahrung vom Sperrgebiet.
Ich hab zwar extra "MTB-Route" bei der Planung angegeben, aber viele Trails trails machen zwar viel  , aber wir müssen auch vorwärts kommen mit dem Gepäck


----------

